
Three Reasons Linux Will Win in the Future - naish
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Three_Reasons_Linux_Will_Win_in_the_Future
======
st3fan
"""Linux is the fastest-growing platform in every aspect of computing.""" -
Haha yeah, except on the Desktop :-)

~~~
SwellJoe
_except on the Desktop_

Which, as a platform, has nowhere to go but down. Desktop sales actually began
to decline a couple of years ago, with this years drop being the biggest ever
(over 11%).

Being a loser on a losing platform isn't really something to cry over. Being a
winner on a winning platform...say, mobile devices and servers (particularly
"cloud" servers) and netbooks (where Linux' position is arguable, but it's
certainly a contender), would be a something to be excited about.

